# Any WOW junkies here?



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Having playing RTS games since the days of D&D and TSR computer games I am an automatic junkie on WOW (World of Warcraft for the uninitiated )

Who here plays? Might be interesting to get a APC crew together


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I don't play it, but I do play Zero Hour and Age of Mythology. How good is WOW?


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I have been playing Age of Mythology as of late, but I was playing WOW a week or two ago. I am not big on RPGs. No doubt WOW is an awesome game as are all Blizzard games.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

AOM is pretty cool, but I think WOW is even better. They are different though. AOM, you are controlling a population where in WOW, it is just one ...well..could be 2 characters (your pet)


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Is that a video game?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Tony,

What's the monthy fee to play? I just might get it with some christmas money.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I was a Warcraft and Starcraft junkie a couple years ago :wink: Whent to counceling and got over it though, I no longer hunt for zergs in my neighbour's back yard [smilie=n: 

Giancarlo


----------



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

StarCraft Rocks!! If anyone wants to put together a SC team, I am game. I have a love-hate-love relationship with zers, love them when I play as zerg, hate them when someone really good plays as zerg and love them when someone bad plays as zerg.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Phil, iirc it is $14.99 for 1 month, 13.99 for 3 month rate and 12.99 for 12month rate. ..might be -0.99 but I forget. 

Definately worth it if you are a gaming junky 

....where did my week go? :roll:


----------



## psidriven (Feb 21, 2004)

just got it but haven't installed it yet. what world do people play in? maybe set up a time to meet up?


----------



## psidriven (Feb 21, 2004)

just got it but haven't installed it yet. what world do people play in? maybe set up a time to meet up?


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I used to play Warcraft II. But stopped b/c there is only like 200 people on at any given time and its hard to get a game up. I played it for like 6 years though, awesome game.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

One game I really like is Empire Earth. Although the graphics do lack, the vast number of different units you can train is enormous! Anyone else like the game?


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

Tony man... Aquariums + WOW you're never going to get out of grad school  

Jeff


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

JLudwig said:


> Tony man... Aquariums + WOW you're never going to get out of grad school
> 
> Jeff


The good thing is, everyone including my PI likes my tank in the office  Now I just need them to all start playing WOW 

As for productivity, I was at a productivity low due to lack of drive, but I came up with some new proceedural ideas to over come some experimental issues that I am itching to try out==> not going to be seeing daylight for a while


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

If any of you guys out there are "worms" fans you might like this game www.gunbound.net go there for a d/l to install it best of all the game is FREE


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Art_Giacosa said:


> Is that a video game?


OK, you guys are all ignoring me and making me feel old. Is it a video game??


----------



## Jeff Kropp (Apr 25, 2004)

Art_Giacosa said:


> OK, you guys are all ignoring me and making me feel old. Is it a video game??


Art,

WOW (Worlds of Warcraft) is Microsoft's recent entry into the highly addictive MMORPG (massively multiplayer online roleplaying game) market. It launched open beta on November 23 with software sold in retail stores. http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/

Ignoring it with white knuckles...
___
Jeff


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Jeff Kropp said:


> Art_Giacosa said:
> 
> 
> > OK, you guys are all ignoring me and making me feel old. Is it a video game??
> ...


I thought it was by Blizzard?

I've become addicted to Diablo 2 lately. I refuse to even LOOK at WoW for fear of breaking down and buying it and wasting what precious little free time I have left playing


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

It is by blizzard and not microsoft (unless somehow microsoft got their greedy paws in it). 

Error, having played diablo II like an adict, you really have to stay away from WOW. Diablo II is like marajuana and WOW is like heroin :twisted:


----------



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

I just finished playing CnC Red Alert2, nice RTS. Havent played multiplayer though, just the silly missions, good fun.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Error,

Diablo II is my favorite game ever, with the exception of the time I took off to play Morrowind and NWN I've played DII exclusively since it came out and am now trying to get my wife into it. If you've got any Single Player/Open Multiplayer characters available I'd love to play with you.

~Phil


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Wow, Diablo II was a very addicting game... I remeber staying up all night one time playing that game trying to raise the level of one of my characters and I didnt think people that are into aquariums where also video game addicts. But some of you guys should try gunbound if you dont want to buy a game...lol


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Phil Edwards said:


> Error,
> 
> Diablo II is my favorite game ever, with the exception of the time I took off to play Morrowind and NWN I've played DII exclusively since it came out and am now trying to get my wife into it. If you've got any Single Player/Open Multiplayer characters available I'd love to play with you.
> 
> ~Phil


Ha, I knew I wasn't the only one 

Actually, all of my chars are battle.net ladder-only chars at the moment, but when this ladder season ends I'll have all kinds of goodies on non-ladder to play with, if you ever get into that 

My latest project has been a Faithazon, the new ladder-only runewords they released are SICK.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Error,

I spent two full years playing Battle.net only and got sick of the people there. "Kill and grab the item before anyone else can" gets to ya after a while. The most fun I had was playing with as part of a pair and nobody else. If you're interested in starting another character and playing it with me only on Battle.net I'd be all for it. 

pm me, we've hijaced Tony's thread enough.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

highkjack all you want  I give you permission :twisted: 

The nice thing on WOW is that you CAN"T steal stuff easily. There are different rules that you can set up for dividing treasures :-D ...like audio divideing the money and having any item that is uncommon or more rare etc be rolled for.

Anyone not in your group (if not soloing) cannot touch it


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

Everybody in my office is playing it, and Once I get ahead of my graphic freelance I will jump on the bandwagon..

My office is really interested in a planted tank BTW.. I'm a little nervous about taking on the responsibilty though.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I am still thoroughly addiced to say the least. Right now running a lvl 32 (almost 33) gnome warlock.


If you happen to be on the dragonblight (sp?) server, be sure to /w me


----------



## travdawg (Mar 3, 2005)

lvl 55 rogue on Silverhand! WEWP!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

My brother is so serious about that game. He plays on the burning blade server....his name is deathchair lvl60 Mage. He also played planetside for a really long time as well.
jB


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

old thread revival 



woot! We (Revelations on dragonblight) downed Rags last night


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

hmm, any still playing D2x ladder chars? I also have some single player chars.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I've got Single Player characters, but no Realm characters. If you want to play let me know, I'd love to join up. The most fun I ever had was playing Open characters with a regular partner.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

That would be cool, I have to admit that the majority of my single player chars have at least items that would drop in a game cheated in to them and a few have crazy cheated gear with about 20k magic find. I use those to find the stuff I have saved to try out with various builds.

I use single player chars to test builds and gear potential, so I don't waste time on ladder chars that are inefective.

I do have a couple that I have played without the above, only a little though, I don't have that much patience.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

I didn't see any references to DAoC? Am I the only person here addicted to that one.

Thanks to TOA I can become a shark at will  assuming of coarse that I am in the water.


----------



## rrguymon (Jul 22, 2005)

*i play WOW*

I have a level 60 rogue on the PVP malgans servere. He is a Gnome and quiet a mean little guy haha. My oppisite 

I have a 33 warrior on the same server too.


----------

